# tinkerbell my baby



## sqweg (Mar 11, 2009)

before you all start stressing lol i never let my dog near my rats when im not there and i never let my rats free roam were the dog islol just to make it clear. but i was taking pictures of my ratties the other day and i had them in a food bucket to keep them still because they all had desided not to cooparate and mopatop peeped out and tinkerbell my little terrier came over and gave her a kiss and i snapped this picture xx


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Eeeek! Scary! Was it a kiss or a taste?


----------

